
Apple Kills 'GrayKey' iPhone Passcode Hack - petethomas
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2018/10/24/apple-just-killed-the-graykey-iphone-passcode-hack/
======
mzs
>Police officer Captain John Sherwin of the Rochester Police Department in
Minnesota said of the claim iOS 12 was preventing GrayKey from unlocking
iPhones: “That’s a fairly accurate assessment as to what we have experienced.

>“Give it time and I am sure a ‘workaround’ will be developed ... and then the
cycle will repeat. Someone is always building a better mousetrap, whether it’s
Apple or someone trying to defeat device security.”

